# sehr schwere eho shooter gesucht für pc



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

*sehr schwere eho shooter gesucht für pc*

hi ihr da draußen, hab mich extra wegen dieser frage hier angemeldet und hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

also, ich suche nach einem ego shooter der wirklich schwer ist, generell oder hoher schwierigkeitsgrad einstellbar.

folgendes will ich nicht haben:

kein zu heftiges gescrippte wie z.b cod (geh an das geschütz auf dem auto und schieß die hinter uns ab. dann geht das auto automatisch kaputt und du landest natürlich direkt in einem bunker wo du 3 gegner wellen abwehren musst.) 
sowas bitte nicht.

kein simples gegner hp/dmg gepushe. (es gibt viele spiele wo bei höherer schwierigkeit die gegner nur simpel mehr hp bekommen und/oder mehr dmg machen)

KEINE stats oder zusätzliche skills auf waffen oder character. ( ich will ein spiel durspielen weil ICH gut bin und nicht die waffe die ich gefunden habe oder ein skill der op ist)

spiele die in diese kategorie z.b fallen sind:

borderlands (alle)
fallout 4
cod mw und wie dich nicht alle heißen. (alle).



über folgendes würde ich mich freuen:

muntions/ausrüstungs mangement (man muss nachdenken wieviel munition man jetzt verballen kann bis man wieder welche bekommt, man könnte auch sagen das man mit seiner muni haushalten muss)

standart bewaffnung (ich will z.b. keinen raketenwerfer im 3ten akt finden der alles und jeden onehittet und am besten endlos munition hat)

gute KI (erklärt sich von selber denke ich)

ein bisschen script kann ruhig sein (beispiel hierfür wäre z.b der leutturm script in half life 2 wo du die gegner zurückschlagen musst die das dorf überfallen)

hier nochmal 3 beispiele die zu dem passen was ich suche:

duke nukem 3d, doom serie und quake serie.   (alle auf höchstem schwierigkeitsgrad sehr sehr knifflig und haben mir sehr viel spaß gemacht)



und zu guter letzt ein paa spiele die ich gespielt bzw probiert habe und der grund wieso sie nicht passen:

half life 1 und 2. (machten schon spaß sind aber auch auf höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad viel zu einfach)
fallout 4: (die items sind oftmals op bzw nutzlos gegen spätere gegner, und auch auf höherem schwierigkeitsgrad sind dir drops immer die selben, die gegner haben nur mehr hp wie schon in skyrim)
mass effect 1-3 (zu einfach und auch viel zu kurz)
borderlands (alle sind lustig im coop aber schwer ist was anderes für mich und auch hier sind die items eher ausschlaggebend als das können des spielers)


sry für die rechtschreibfehler, deutsch ist meine 2te sprache 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar titel nennt und auch bitte dahinter schreibt wieso, also was sie schwer macht (KI,rätsel usw)

danke schonmal im vorraus.
bin sehr gespannt und werde dieses thema die nächsten stunden verfolgen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Operation Flashpoint auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad Veteran mit den Addons (Red Hammer und Resistance). Dazu die Nachfolger Armed Assault 1/2/3 mit den Addons. Damit dürftest Du die nächste Zeit ausgelastet sein.  Bei den Spielen brauchst Du taktisches Verständnis, Du mußt Karten lesen können (weder Du noch der Feind werden im Schwierigkeitsgrad Veteran auf der Karte markiert). D.h. Du solltest anhand Besonderheiten der realen Umgegend (Hügel, Gebirgsketten, Flüsse) auf der Karte im Abgleich einordnen können, wo Du Dich befindest und wohin Du gerade läufst. Desweiteren achten auf Mündungsfeuer vom Feind, auf Bewegungen in Gebüschen etc. Du mußt natürlich auch zielen und treffen können, das Waffenverhalten ist für ein Computerspiel realistisch (Vorhalten, Ballistik). Nicht wie bei anderen Schuß aus 800 m direkt auf den Kopf gezielt und Headshot. Nein Du mußt sowohl die Ballistik mit einrechnen. Die KI der Gegner ist ziemlich gut, im Zweifelsfall ist ein Treffer Dein Ende wie es real wäre.

Oder Vietcong 1/2 auf Veteran wäre auch ein Vorschlag. Zwei ältere Titel aber trotzdem top. Da heilst Du auf Veteran nur einen Teil Deiner Verletzungen. D.h. trotz Sanipacks bist Du mal am Ende. Der Feind trifft und zielt gut. Im Dschungel gibt es zig Grüntöne, die das Entdecken der Gegner deutlich erschwert, es gibt unterirdische Tunnelsysteme der Vietcong. Im 2. Teil geht es als historischen Hintergrund um die TET-Offensive. Da mußt Du als Amerikaner im Häuserkampf für einen Sieg sorgen. Es ist sehr schwer, kaum Deckungen, der Feind kommt im Extremfall von 3 bis 4 Seiten. Als Schmankerl gibt es in Vietcong 2 noch eine Kampagne der Vietcong. Die startet im Dschungel und man muß sich in die Stadt hinein vorkämpfen, amerikanische Nachschubkonvois zerstören u.s.w.

Sniper Elite 1-3 wäre auch ein Vorschlag. Dort zählt auch die möglichst hohe Schußgenauigkeit, die Planung, wen man zuerst und wie ausschaltet und auch das verdeckte Vorgehen. Offene Angriffe gehen in der Regel in die Hose. Sniper Ghost Warrior 1 ist ebenfalls ein Tip (Teil 2 nicht, weil man da im Gegensatz zum 1. Teil viel zu wenig Freiheiten hat und wie ein Kleinkind an die Hand genommen wird (bis hin das vorgeschrieben wird auf wen Du gefälligst wann und wie zu schießen hast) und man damit keine/kaum Möglichkeiten bekommt, die Mission auf eigenem Weg zu lösen. Aber bei Teil 1 zählt das gleiche wie für Sniper Elite.

Project IGI 1/2 sind auch 2 ältere Spiele aber ebenso empfehlenswert. Verdeckt vorgehen ist bei beiden Teilen der Schlüssel. Bei Auslösen von Alarm wird es deutlich erschwert, weil man gegen patroillierende BTR oder ähnliche Fahrzeuge kaum eine Chance hat (keine panzerbrechenden Waffen dabei). Oft bedeutet da auch Alarm ausgelöst = Mission gescheitert.


----------



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

danke für deine schnellen antworten.
arma 1 und 2 hatte ich angespielt. haben mir aber beide nicht gefallen, bei beiden "wippt" der character wie betrunken bei jedem schritt hin und her. denke das selbe gilt auch für arma 3.
operation flashpoint kann ich nicht im original bei steam finden, auch deine erwähnten erweiterungen sind dort nicht aufgelistet.

wenn das aber der vorgänger ist dann muss ich auch hier sagen: lieber nicht. 


ich denke im allgemeinen sind diese "weltkriegs" shooter nix für mich


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> bei beiden "wippt" der character wie betrunken bei jedem schritt hin und her. denke das selbe gilt auch für arma 3.



Das nennt sich "Head Bob" und kann in den Optionen in der Intensität reguliert und deaktiviert werden. 

Mir fallen spontan Fear, Shadow Warrior (Original oder Remake) und Painkiller ein. Treffen nicht alle vollständig mit deinen Wünschen überein, aber zumindest teilweise.


----------



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

ich sollte wohl grundsätzlich nochmal erwähnen das "realistisch" "weltkriegs" shooter nicht mein ding sind.
also kein arma,battlefield etc



ps: was ich auch noch sehr gemocht habe und was meinen kriterien entspricht waren:
golden eye
prefekt dark
turok reihe.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> danke für deine schnellen antworten.
> arma 1 und 2 hatte ich angespielt. haben mir aber beide nicht gefallen, bei beiden "wippt" der character wie betrunken bei jedem schritt hin und her. denke das selbe gilt auch für arma 3.
> operation flashpoint kann ich nicht im original bei steam finden, auch deine erwähnten erweiterungen sind dort nicht aufgelistet.
> 
> ...



Bei Steam heißt das Spiel Operation Flashpoint übrigens Arma: Cold War Assault. Ist 1:1 das gleiche. Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber die Addons bei Steam nicht. Hat wohl etwas mit der Rechtelage zu tun.


----------



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

genau in die richtung soll es gehen.

leider fallen einem viele titel erst wieder ein wenn man es liest 
fear und shadow warrior habe ich beide durgespielt und beide waren auch ok.

habe mir gerade painkiller bei youtube angeguckt, könnte was für mich sein, noch schreckt mich aber ab das es bei steam an die 20 dlc`s dafür gibt und das spiel somit auf fast 100euro kommt.
sollte also gut überlegt sein.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Naja Project IGI 1/2 würde ich nicht als "Weltkriegsshooter" einordnen. Es ist de facto eher Thema Einsatz eines Solisten einer Spezialeinheit im Stile von Delta-Force, SAS und Co. Vietcong und AA/OFP entfallen (da "Weltkriegsähnlich"). Sniper Elite 1-3 spielen ebenfalls direkt im 2. WK ergo auch nichts. Aber z.B. Ghost Warrior 1 ist auch Delta-Force und kein "Weltkrieg". Sondern verdeckter Spezialeinsatz in Afrika, Asien etc.

Vielleicht wäre für Dich etwas in Richtung Farcry? Das ist auch nicht unbedingt easy (egal welcher Teil). Ab Teil 3 spielen Tiere auch eine Rolle die Deine Planung über den Haufen werfen können (sprich Panther attackiert Dich und Du mußt Dich weil Du Dich verteidigen mußt gleichzeitig dem Feind "verraten". Oder Dead Space 1-3. Das kann im Zweifelsfalle auch haarig werden. Es gibt dunkle Ecken, man muß überlegen wann man was und wie aufrüstet. Oder Alien: Isolation. Begrenzte Munition und teils auch schlecht ausschaltbare Gegner (Androiden benötigen viele Kugeln um komplett ausgeschaltet zu werden) sorgen dafür, daß Du mit der Waffe allein die Probleme nicht lösen kannst. Da zählt Köpfchen, Deckung mitnehmen, eventuell Ausweichrouten nehmen um Feinde zu umgehen, Einrichtungen für eigene Zwecke manipulieren.

Aber die Referenz bezüglich Realismus und Schwierigkeit haben nun einmal OFP und Nachfolger gesetzt. Die Benchmark ist ziemlich hoch und bislang soweit ich das beurteilen kann noch nicht geknackt worden.


----------



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

farcry hatte ich auch nicht aufgelistet^^. ja, alle teile waren ok aber treffen irgendwie nicht ganz so meinen geschmack.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

Metro 2033, Metro: Last Light, Serious Sam, Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl

.Letzteres geht mehr in Richtung Open World wie Far Cry und Co. Am besten einfach mal bei Youtube reinschauen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Jepp. Dennis stimmt. Die Teile habe ich glatt unterschlagen. Bei Stalker würde ich noch Stalker Clear Sky und Stalker Call of Pripijat ergänzen. Metro ist bei beiden Teilen definitiv nicht einfach auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Soldier of Fortune 1/2 wären eventuell auch was. Teil 2 aber nur die US-/UK-Fassung. Die deutsche Fassung (aufgrund Schiß vor der USK) mit der "Parallelwelt" und Robotern statt Menschen muß man sich nicht geben.  Es sei denn man hat etwas Humor.  Teil 3 von Soldier of Fortune ist Crap.

Was mir noch einfällt ist die Splinter Cell-Reihe. Die ist auch nicht leicht. Nach dem Teil Splinter Cell Double Agent leicht/er casualisiert, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. Blacklist ist der aktuellste Teil.
Oder auch Max Payne 1-3.


----------



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

wow, metro sieht verdammt gut und passend aus. habe gelesen es gibt dort extra einen sehr sehr schweren modus 
grafik ist auch schön.

finde nur gerade nicht heraus welches der erste teil ist, 2033 oder last light?

also das werde ich 100% testen


edit: wie konnte ich bloß max pain vergessen, auch das war ein sehr geiles spielerlebniss


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

2033 ist der erste, Last Light der Nachfolger. Gibt es inzwischen beide als verbesserte "Redux"-Fassung. Im Falle von 2033 ergibt sich dadurch ein wesentliches Grafik-Upgrade, bei Last: Light sind die Unterschiede nur marginal. Im Ranger-Modus ist das Spiel noch mal eine Ecke schwieriger, aber auch bereits auf den normalen Modi nicht ohne.


----------



## Pophet (20. November 2015)

danke vielmals dennis und michael.

2033 download ist gestartet. sieht echt super aus. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Batze (20. November 2015)

Ich leg mal RAGE in die Waagschale, ist ja auch von ID Software.



Ansonsten Hidden&Dangerous 2 als Solist(Spielmodi Einsamer Wolf) und auf Very Hard. Auf keinen Fall als Team loslegen. Denn die eigenen Kameraden sind wirklich teilweise Strunz Dumm. Als Solist macht das Spiel auch viel mehr Fun.
Und auf Very Hard haben sich schon so einige die Zähne dran ausgebissen. Auch kannst du dir diverse Bewertungen mal anschauen. So gut wie überall wird von dem wirklich knallhartem Schwierigkeits Grad geschrieben.

Irgendwelche Zusatz Skills oder Waffenperks oder was weiß ich für modernen Müll gibt es nicht. Du hast Original WW2 Waffen mit den üblichen Vor- und Nachteilen.
Dazu kommt eine Trage Limitierung. Also mal so 1000 Schuss und 100 Granaten mitnehmen ist nicht. Du musst haushalten können, darfst nur ein bestimmtes Gewicht mitnehmen, findest aber natürlich auch Nachschub bei gefallenen Gegnern.
Die Überwaffe gibt es nicht. Panzerfaust wiegt viel und ist eben nur gegen Panzer gut. MG ist verdammt schnell und tödlich, aber schwer, verbraucht viel Munition und ist unhandlich und ist in Gebäuden total überflüssig.
Meistens arbeitest du mit normaler MP, Karabiener, Scharfschützen Gewehr und paar Granaten.

Die Missionen sind schön abwechslungsreich, genauso wie die Schauplätze. Für mich und auch wohl einige andere hier auf PCG einer der besten Taktik Shooter die es gibt.

Kleiner Nachteil, das Spiel ist schon über 10 Jahre alt, also eine Grafik Bombe solltest du nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Pophet (21. November 2015)

die grafik ist mir eigendlich egal solange sie das darstellen kann was wichtig ist, ich bin aufgewachsen mit wolfenstein,doom,hexen etc


----------



## Pophet (21. November 2015)

so, nach 6 stunden spielzeit kann ich sagen das metro ein sehr sehr schlechter tip war und überhaupt nicht das ist was ich suche.
ich suche nach spielen die nicht so heftig gescrippted sind wie z.b cod. bei metro hat man NULL freiheit, wirklich NULL. alles is komplett vorgegeben. es ist einfach nur ein stupides geradeaus laufen.
genau nach sowas hatte ich NICHT gesucht.
und das andere problem ist wiedermal der schwierigkeitsgrad. ich habe sofort auf dem höchsten angefangen und zuerst wirkte es auch garnicht so einfach, musste dann aber leider feststellen das es alle 30 sekunden eine art checkpoint gibt zu dem man zurückgesetzt wird. sterben in dem spiel ist also komplett egal. bei duke nukem 3 z.b muss man den lvl komplett von vorne beginnen und hat alle waffen und ausrüstung verloren wenn man stirbt.

also fazit:
spiel bietet null freiheit.
spiel ist durch dauerhafte checkpoints viel zu einfach.


----------



## Exar-K (21. November 2015)

Lass dich auf die Atmosphäre und die Geschichte ein, das lohnt sich bei beiden Teilen der Metro auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Pophet (21. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Lass dich auf die Atmosphäre und die Geschichte ein, das lohnt sich bei beiden Teilen der Metro auf jeden Fall.



nein danke, es ist einfach absolut nicht was ich suche und es ärgert mich extrem das ich das geld aus dem fenster geworfen habe 
ich hatte ja ganz klar geschrieben das ich KEIN spiel mit zuviel script haben will und dann stellt sich heraus das metro ein spiel ist was nur aus script besteht.
als beispiel: nach ca 1ner stunde (80% gerede) stehe ich vor einem stahltor und daneben ist eine leiter, beim versuch die leiter runterzusteigen gehts ab der hälfte nicht weiter und mein begleiter sagt die ganze zeit: "noch nicht, noch nicht"
das is doch kompletter müll.
und ich kann nicht verstehen wie jemand ein spiel schwer finden kann das alle 30 sekunden speichert.

ich spiele gerne spiele mit atmospähre und geschichte.
aber danach habe ich nicht gesucht


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2015)

Ich frag mich langsam echt, was du suchst .. so viel Auswahl an open World Hardcore Shootern gibt es halt nicht und ArmA scheint dir auch nicht zu gefallen.

Alles andere ist entweder nicht so schwer oder du musst halt mit gescripteten Spielverläufen leben ..


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. November 2015)

das einzige Spiel was mir einfällt, das seine Kriterien erfüllt, wäre das erste Far Cry - bei S.T.AL.K.E.R. werden die Gegner auf den hohen Schwierigkeistgraden auch nur zu Kugelschwämmen


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2015)

Far Cry gefällt ihm ja auch nicht so ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2015)

Ich verstehe, dass er im Prinzip klassische, schnörkellose Egoshooter im Stil der 90er bis frühen 2000er sucht. 

Leider gibt's die seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr, der Trend ging eben zu stark gescripteten, spielerisch relativ anspruchslosen Spielen - zumindest im AAA-Bereich.

Im Indie-Bereich mag es vielleicht anders aussehen, aber da habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, keinen Überblick.


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2015)

Freiraum hat man in denen aber auch nicht wirklich - das hat er ja auch schon kritisiert.

Weiß nicht - von den aktuellen würde ich dann am ehesten noch Rage, Wolfenstein The New Order und Wolfenstein The Old Blood empfehlen, auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad (wobei ich persönlich, diese jedoch auch nicht so schwer fand auf dem höchsten Grad).
Sind zwar auch gescriptet und bieten nicht allzuviel Freiraum, kommen aber noch am ehesten an die oldschool Shooter ran.

Und wenns open World sein soll, mit vielen Freiheiten, dann halt ArmA3 - wobei er das ja eigentlich wegen dem "Kopfwippen" ablehnt - kann das aber eigentlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyPkk-o2te8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Pophet (22. November 2015)

es ist halt schwer zu beschreiben was ich meine/suche aber ich liste hier nochmal ein paar beispiele auf. ich denke das erklärt es am besten.
duke nukem 3.
quake reihe.
doom reihe.
rise of the triad.
heretic/hexen.
wolfenstein reihe. (auch das neue, war leider nur zu einfach  )
turok reihe.
perfekt dark.
golden eye.
time splitters reihe.
max pain. (auch wenn ich 3th person nicht ganz so gerne mag)

also shooter OHNE script mit gutem schwierigkeitsgrad. nur mein können+meine waffe.
in diesen spielen muss man auch sachen sammeln um weiterzukommen.
z.b eine red keycard für die rote tür. aber wie und wann ich diese karte hole ist in allen spielen einem selbst überlassen. (gerne sind diese sachen auch durch ein rätsel zu bekommen)
wer das ein oder andere davon kennt weiß wie schwer/frustrierend diese spiele auf höchsten schwierigkritsgrad sein können.

ich denke mal die liste is groß genug um zu erkennen nach was ich suche.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2015)

schon mal drüber nachgedacht, online zu spielen?
oder kommt das gar nicht infrage?


----------



## Pophet (22. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon mal drüber nachgedacht, online zu spielen?
> oder kommt das gar nicht infrage?




ich spiele genug online spiele aber oftmals habe ich das verlangen einfach nach der arbeit mich alleine und ganz in ruhe vor ein spiel zu setzen. also ganz für mich alleine. aber wenn es einen online shooter gibt der einen single player hat der zu mir passt dann geht das natürlich auch


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. November 2015)

ich hätte noch den Vorschlag: https://alephone.lhowon.org/

Oldschool
Munitionsmangel
Komplexe Level
Kostenlos
Und einen der vermutlich schwersten Bosskämpfe aller Zeiten der absolute Präzision und keine Fehler verlangt


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2015)

Die alte Delta-Force-Reihe würde mir da noch einfallen. Allerdings ist die Frage, welche davon auf neueren Systemen überhaupt noch laufen und ob diese Games den Ansprüchen genügen.


----------



## svd (22. November 2015)

Die Delta Frosch Trilogie läuft ganz gut. Solange du dich auf den Softwaremodus beschränkst (sonst gibt's Grafikfehler).
Die KI ist aber noch immer strunzdumm. Die einzige Schwierigkeit besteht darin, sich nicht treffen zu lassen, weil du relativ wenig aushältst und es keine Checkpoints gibt.
Feindliche Stellungen in einem Radius von 300m zu umkreisen, diese dabei ,soweit als geht, zu entvölkern, und dann den Rest aufzuwischen, ist eigentlich alles, was du machst.

Hat "Hard Reset" nicht Oldschool Gameplay versprochen? Ich hab's noch nie probiert, Demo gibt's aber. Und es ist momentan sogar im Sale für einen Hauch über 2€.


----------



## Pophet (25. November 2015)

hey danke svd für den tipp mit "hard reset". ist nicht brilliant aber hatte für 2 euro wirklich meinen spaß gehabt, gutes spiel 

PS:

hab die beiden metro teile wiederwillens durchgespielt, waren ja nicht gerade billig.

FAZIT: 

2 saueblöde spiele für die ich nachdem ich sie kenne nicht einmal 10 cent ausgegeben hätte.
story ist nicht vorhanden (hab gehört es basiert auf büchern aber ich kann nur von dem spiel reden) man kämpft gegen soldaten/menschen und monster, wieso man das macht wird mit keinem wort erzählt. die erde ist zerstört, keine ahnung wieso, wird nicht erklärt. am ende vom ersten teil schießt man raketen auf eine gebiet, warum wird nicht erzählt. wieso ALLE mit russischem akzent reden wird NICHT erklärt.
die KI ist so ziemlich die bescheuertste die ich seit jahren gesehen hab, sobald man im dunkel steht sehen ein die gegner nicht, selbst wenn man sich im schatten von einem winzigen stein duckt und 3 gegner direkt neben mir stehen und mich sogar angucken ja zum teil mich sogar berühren, ist völlig egal. und wenn mal action ist stellen sich die gegner wie dominosteine hintereinander...............
der achso tolle super hohe schwierigkeitsgrad ist in beiden teilen ein witz. alle 30 sekunden kommt ein autosave, es gibt keine bestrafung für das sterben, man wird einfach 30 sekunden zurückgesetzt. 90% aller abschnitte gibt es stellen und nieschen wo die gegner einen nicht erreichen können (z.b auf einen kiste stellen, alle gegner stellen sich vor die kiste und machen NIX.)
wie schon von mir erwähnt sind beide spiele voll gescriptet, NULL freiheit. es ist so als würde man einen film gucken, alles ist vorgegeben. 
dazu kommt noch das beide teile null langzeitspaß bieten, einmal durch und man hat alles gesehen. keine extra level, secrets oder besondere archivments
nur bei der grafik kann ich nicht meckern, die ist gut und stimmig.
lasst bloß die finger davon.

sind die leute heute zu dumm für schwere spiele oder was is da los?


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2015)

"waren nicht gerade billig"? - eigentlich bekommt man beide schon seit geraumer zeit geradezu nachgeworfen. was hast du denn bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?

das mit der story hab ich übrigens ganz anders in erinnrrung. zumindest mal, was teil 1 angeht. last light hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## Pophet (25. November 2015)

direkt bei steam als redux bundle. 40euro


----------



## Batze (25. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> sind die leute heute zu dumm für schwere spiele oder was is da los?



Nun ja, auf 1000 Spieler kommen vielleicht 10 Leute deines Kalibers, der Rest sind dann 990 die genau so etwas haben wollen, eben Casual, wie man so schön sagt. Mal so als Beispiel.
Will damit sagen, mit Hardcore Games kann man Heute nicht wirklich Geld verdienen, und das ist das einzige was zählt. Und das nicht nur im Shooter Genre, auch woanders.
Die Spieler von Heute wollen eben alles schnell durch haben und Erfolge sehen, eben den leichten Kick haben. Wirkliches Knobeln wie man was schaffen könnte interessiert kaum noch.
Spiele mit sagen wir mal extrem hohem Frust Faktor will keiner mehr haben. So etwas verkauft sich eben nicht, also wird es auch nicht produziert.
Allerdings, wenn man deinen Bericht so liest, liegt es da eher auch an der Extrem dummen KI die dir den Spielspass nimmt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> hey danke svd für den tipp mit "hard reset". ist nicht brilliant aber hatte für 2 euro wirklich meinen spaß gehabt, gutes spiel
> 
> PS:
> 
> ...



Dann wären die Stalker-Teile wirklich etwas für Dich. KI gut, unterschiedlichste Gegner, Umwelteinflüsse auf Gesundheit. Speichern nur bei Gebietsübergang, nach x h oder manuell. Eigentlich nicht gescriptet.


----------



## Taiwez (25. November 2015)

Die Sache ist ja auch immer, wie man an die ganze Sache herangeht. Du suchst ja offensichtlich die Herausforderung in einem Spiel und willst gefordert werden. Ich zähle mich zum Beispiel zu den Spielern, die bei Spielen eher abschalten wollen und ganz gemütlich entspannt spielen möchten, dementsprechend reichen mir in den meisten Spielen auch der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad, um mich gut zu unterhalten. Dadurch wäre ich ja nun genau das Gegenteil von dir und ich glaube, das viele Spieleentwickler eben versuchen, beide Spielergruppen unter einen Hut zu bringen, indem sie mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade anbieten. Deshalb streckt sich aber die Begrifflichkeit Schwierigkeitsgrad, da viele Spiele, wie vorher schon von einigen angesprochen, nur auf erhöhte Lebensbalken beim Schwierigkeitsgrad setzen (bestes Beispiel Borderlands). 

Was ich halt glaube ist, das vielen Leuten aber dieser Kompromiss ausreicht und der Markt sich entsprechend anpasst. Dadurch bleiben natürlich einige auf der Strecke, aber ich glaube dennoch, das auch "Hardcore-Gamer" immer noch genug Futter bekommen, siehe die zahlreichen Vorschläge von den anderen vor mir.


----------



## shippy74 (25. November 2015)

Star Wars: Republic Commando war damals nicht leicht wie ich das noch in erinnerung hab und es gibt das Spiel wieder für nen 10er als Neuauflage.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Republic_Commando


----------



## Vordack (25. November 2015)

Ganz spontan fällt mir Metal Gear Solid V ein. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JObw69ebu7c


----------



## svd (25. November 2015)

Ach ja, weil gratis ist... ich hatte viel Spaß mit "Tribes: Vengeance". 
Die KI ist jetzt nicht die beste der Welt, da würde ich in den MP Modus schauen, aber einige Maps sind schön groß, die Steuerung cool
und der Spinfusor benötigt schon Skill, wenn du ein bewegliches Ziel direkt treffen möchtest.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Will damit sagen, mit Hardcore Games kann man Heute nicht wirklich Geld verdienen


Da würde From Software aber widersprechen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles tu 100% gelesen, allerdings fallen mir spontan die alten Rainbow Six Teile ein und der ghte alte Shooter XIII, wobei ich bei dem nicht weiß wie knackig der auf dem höchsten SG ist... FEAR 1 ist auf jeden Fall sehr anspruchsvoll, ich empfand die KI da als recht schlau. Wolfenstein The New Order ist zwas teils gescripted hat aber auch viele offene Areale und ist stellenweise knackenhart

Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass ich es recht traurig finde, dass du die Spiele nicht magst, nur weil sie dich nicht genug fordern. Klar ist es toll, wenn man mal so richtig an einem Shooter magen muss... Aber nur weil er es nicht tut, schmeiße ich ihn nicht gleich beiseite... Ist wirklich schade, dass du so denkst :/


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2015)

Da geh ich noch nen Schritt weiter. Wie er über die Metro-Spiele herzieht, konnte ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Die Thematik ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, auch Schlauchshooter an sich, aber sie als "saublöd" zu titulieren geht klar zu weit.


----------



## Pophet (25. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da geh ich noch nen Schritt weiter. Wie er über die Metro-Spiele herzieht, konnte ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Die Thematik ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, auch Schlauchshooter an sich, aber sie als "saublöd" zu titulieren geht klar zu weit.




ich ziehe nicht einfach über die metro spiele her. ich hab doch ganz klar geschrieben wieso sie "schlecht" oder auch total "saublöd" sind.

@darknight1993 und @LouisLoiselle habt ihr die beiden spiele gespielt?
welcher meiner punkte war denn falsch?
ich liste sie hier nochmal auf:

1. zur story wird im game NIX gesagt, wieso sprechen alle russisch, wieso is die welt kaputt, was sind das für monster etc. es gibt vieleicht bücher, aber ich kenne nur das spiel und ich kann ja wohl erwarten das die mir etwas erzählen.
2. die KI ist dumm wie brot. sieht mich nicht, trifft mich nicht, stellen sich grundsätzlich direkt in mein fadenkreuz.
3. dauerhaftes autosaven vereinfacht das spiel enorm. mann muss sich nie anstrengen da man nichts verliert wenn man mal stirbt. auch auf höchstem schwierigkeitsgrad.
4. 100% script. null freiheiten bzw eigene entscheidungen.
5 schlechte oder garkeine kollisions abfragen. man kann gegner von hinten anlaufen und gegen sie springen ohne das sie was merken. man kann in kisten,leitern etc verbuggen wo die gegner nicht rankommen.
6. viel zu kurze spielzeit für ein solo game.
7. einmal durch hat man alles erlebt, es gibt keine secrets,versteckten level etc.

einzig positive das ich sehen kann ist die grafik mit dem dazu passende ambiente und die waffen sehen nett aus.

also ihr 2, in welchem der 7 punkte liege ich denn jetzt nicht richtig?


----------



## McDrake (25. November 2015)

Ich glaub, es geht hier auch um den Ton.
Wenn einem etwas überhaupt nicht zusagt, muss man das nicht gleich als Müll abtun, zumal man eigentlich um Hilfe gebeten hat. Das stösst einfach viele vor den Kopf.
Mir gefällt Metro, eben weils ein sehr stimmiges Setting hat. 
Wenn jemand nach einer interessanten Band fragt, Du Deine Lieblingband vorschlägst und Dir der andere sagt, dass Du grad absoluten Müll empfohlen hast, kommt das bei Dir sicherlich auch nicht gut an.

Games sind Kunst. Und da gibts sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten.

//
Ja, Du hast was gegen Sciptst, das hast du geschrieben.

Du Wolltest auch Muitionsmanagement. 
Das bekommst du.
Du wolltest Standartwaffen
Die bekommst du

Dir gefällt Doom
Doom? Wenn da mal die Gegner nicht gescriptet sind (tauchen regelmässig im Rücke nauf, wenn ich mich nicht irre).

MassEffect zu kurz?
Ohne Kommentar (kleiner Tip: Das Spiel gilt eher als RPG)
Das sind alles Sachen, die ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Dass ein Spiel GENAU einen Geschmack trifft, ist halt wirklich nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## revisionist (25. November 2015)

Vielleicht F.E.A.R.? Ist schon älter, aber ich fand die KI recht anspruchsvoll. Ist halt eher klassisch (nix open world) und ist im Grusel/Horrorbereich angesiedelt. Aber ein reiner Ego-Shooter. Schau es dir mal an.


----------



## Pophet (25. November 2015)

@mc drake

es geht hier nicht um liblingsspiel/band oder sonstwas sondern um fakten.
ich kann "metro" nur als gamer betrachten der seit ca 30 jahren erfahrungen gesammelt hat und metro ist ganz klar ein schlechtes spiel wenn man es objektiv betrachtet.
ein fanboy wird natürlich etwas anderes behaupten.
wie gesagt, ich kenne die bücher nicht, ich rede nur über das spiel. und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das auch nur irgendeinen seriöses magzin das spiele testet metro mehr als 40% bzw 4/10 geben würde.
die fehler und probleme bei dem spiel sind offensichtlich, hier gehts nicht einfach nur um meine meinung sondern um das was das spiel einem bietet.

PS: gegner KI ist immer gescriptet, anders würde es garnicht gehen. ob das nun ein gumba bei mario, ein pinky bei doom oder ein versall bei league of legends ist. 
der script gibt an wo oder wie ein gegner auftaucht, ohne script würde es keine gegner geben.

wenn aber die story und der spielverlauf gescriptet ist dann ist das etwas ganz anderes.
der kommentar von dir macht also NULL sinn.


----------



## Pophet (25. November 2015)

revisionist schrieb:


> Vielleicht F.E.A.R.? Ist schon älter, aber ich fand die KI recht anspruchsvoll. Ist halt eher klassisch (nix open world) und ist im Grusel/Horrorbereich angesiedelt. Aber ein reiner Ego-Shooter. Schau es dir mal an.



kenne ich schon und ja, fear ist ein guter titel, nicht perfekt aber ich kann es jederzeit weiterempfehlen, besonders im dunkeln und aufgedrehten kopfhörern


----------



## Jokernight (25. November 2015)

Ist zwar online aber an vielen Stellen gnadenlos schwer da du ultraschnell stirbst: Insurgency  haben sogar nen offline Modus gegen bots wenn ich mich recht entsinne, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## golani79 (25. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> [...] ich rede nur über das spiel. und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das auch nur irgendeinen seriöses magzin das spiele testet metro mehr als 40% bzw 4/10 geben würde.
> [...]



lol ..


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2015)

wenn irgendwer schon mit seiner x-jahre langen erfahrung anfängt, kann man die diskussion in aller regel direkt abbrechen. bringt nix.

ihm gefällt metro nicht, das ist (natürlich) völlig in ordnung. aber sich aufs hohe ross zu setzen und es als grundsätzlich scheiße hinzustellen, ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn irgendwer schon mit seiner x-jahre langen erfahrung anfängt, kann man die diskussion in aller regel direkt abbrechen. bringt nix.
> 
> ihm gefällt metro nicht, das ist (natürlich) völlig in ordnung. aber sich aufs hohe ross zu setzen und es als grundsätzlich scheiße hinzustellen, ist einfach lächerlich.




ohh sry, dann hast du mich falsch verstanden.
aber was an meiner aussage is den nicht korrekt?
hast du metro gespielt?


----------



## Taiwez (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> ohh sry, dann hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> aber was an meiner aussage is den nicht korrekt?
> hast du metro gespielt?



"metro ist ganz klar ein schlechtes spiel wenn man es objektiv betrachtet" Objektiv betrachtet ist das Spiel ganz sicher nicht schlecht, da es mit dichter Atmosphäre, gutem Waffenfeedback, stimmungsvoller Grafik und interessanten Gegnern glänzt. Der Rest ist ganz klar Geschmackssache und es ist auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn dir das nicht gefällt, aber dann müssen wir uns nicht über Objektivität unterhalten, da das nur deinen Eindruck vom Spiel wiederspiegelt.

"ein fanboy wird natürlich etwas anderes behaupten" Man muss nicht unbedingt ein "Fanboy" sein, nur weil man deine Meinung nicht teilt.

"wie gesagt, ich kenne die bücher nicht, ich rede nur über das spiel. und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das auch nur irgendeinen seriöses magzin das spiele testet metro mehr als 40% bzw 4/10 geben würde" Dann bist du hier im Forum eines sehr unseriösen Spielemagazins gelandet, da hier der erste Teil mit 85% und der zweite mit 84% bewertet wurden, kannst dich ja mal einlesen, falls es dich interessiert. 

Um nur mal einige deiner Aussagen wiederzugeben, die ich jetzt so als "nicht korrekt" empfinde.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2015)

Die Bücher dazu sind top. Soweit ich weiß kommt von Gluchovsky noch ein 3. Band heraus (den er eigentlich gar nicht bringen wollte). Metro 2035 ist in der Mache.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> ohh sry, dann hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> aber was an meiner aussage is den nicht korrekt?
> hast du metro gespielt?



Hast du vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass es in Spielen nicht nur um die Hardocre Shooter Mechaniken geht, sondern eventuell auch um Story und Atmosphäre? Das Spiel war umlängst nicht der perfekte Shooter, genauso wie es auch Bioshock Infinite nicht war. Aber die Story und das ganze Szenario begeistern meiner Ansicht nach einfach nur. Wie gesagt, schade dass du Spiele scheinbar nur wegen des Schwierigkeitsgrades spielst...


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> ohh sry, dann hast du mich falsch verstanden.



das gefühl habe ich eigentlich nicht. 



> aber was an meiner aussage is den nicht korrekt?



nicht korrekt ist, dass du meinst, ein spiel "objektiv" beurteilen zu können. 
das ist doch widersinnig, weißt du vermutlich aber auch selbst?
zu deinen kritikpunkten: das mag auf dich durchaus zutreffen. auf andere vielleicht nicht.
ich nehm jetzt nur mal den punkt linearität/ skripts und mangelnder wiederspielwert (hängt ja zusammen) heraus: mich persönlich juckt das nicht die bohne. 

zum storytelling hab ich ja schon was gesagt: ich meine (ist aber schon länger her), dass man durchaus was von der geschichte mitbekommt, wenn man aufpasst. und ich hab die bücher nicht gelesen. 



> hast du metro gespielt?



ja, teil 1 (ohne redux). sagte ich aber weiter vorne schon. 

aber nochmal:
du findest metro scheisse - ok. aber geh doch nur deshalb bitte nicht davon aus, dass es auch jeder andere scheisse finden müsste, oder, falls nicht, ein fanboy ist. 
das ist doch alles, was wir/ ich an deinem kommentar auszusetzen haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. November 2015)

Ich hab Metro Last Light sogar 2x durchgespielt, weil ich es im Vergleich zum Vorgänger grafisch und atmosphärisch besser fand. Und ob man nun die Bücher kennt oder nicht (ich kenne sie nicht), wenn man den ganzen NPCs etwas zuhört, erfährt man sehr viel von der Spielwelt. Durch Dokumente kann man noch mehr erfahren, obgleich die zu lesen nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Man muss auch mal bereit sein, sich auf eine Spielwelt wie diese einzulassen, statt durchzurennen. Und was KI angeht: Nennt mir mal ein Spiel, bei dem die Gegner wirklich intelligent und glaubhaft handeln. Gibt es imo nicht. Schwächen hat jedes Spiel. Und es gibt hier noch einige, die auch seit 30 Jahren spielen.


----------



## shippy74 (26. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Und was KI angeht: Nennt mir mal ein Spiel, bei dem die Gegner wirklich intelligent und glaubhaft handeln.



Paintball oder Softair, beides Jahrelang gespielt und die Gegner schenken einem nix, bis auf paar Aussnahmen verhalten die sich extrem Intelligent und manchmal auch chaotisch. Extrem Tolles Treffer Feedback und Wetterverhältnisse die unterscheidlicher nicht sein könnten.. Einziges Problem, es sehr schlecht im Sitzen zu spielen und man bekommt enorm viel Sauerstoff ab.


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

die punkte die ich genannt habe sind fakten und da ihr diese punkte auch nicht wiederlegen könnt, scheine ich doch ganz klar recht zu haben.
fackeln und mistgabeln in die hand nehmen kann man natürlich machen, man könnte mir aber auch genau sagen mit welchem punkt ich daneben liege und wieso.

@taiwez: glänzt mit gegnern? rly? es gibt ganze 2 gegner arten, monsterhunde und menschen, das ist alles.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> @taiwez: glänzt mit gegnern? rly? es gibt ganze 2 gegner arten, monsterhunde und menschen, das ist alles.



Wenn man nur das erste Kapitel gespielt hat, dann stimmt das wohl


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2015)

@Pophet

Wie war das nochmal mit objektiv und so?

Aber ja, wird alles wieder gut ..


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur das erste Kapitel gespielt hat, dann stimmt das wohl



ne, beide teile durch


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Dann KANN ich es dir nicht glauben, dass du nur 2 Arten von Gegner gesehen hast


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Pophet
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit objektiv und so?
> 
> Aber ja, wird alles wieder gut ..



jo dann erzähl doch mal was an meinen punkten nicht stimmt und warum.
nicht labern sondern fakten.


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Dann KANN ich es dir nicht glauben, dass du nur 2 Arten von Gegner gesehen hast



nehmen wir mal den ersten teil. (2033 redux)

es gibt die "hunde" bzw bestien und soldaten/menschen. den einen flug dämon kann man ja wohl nicht dazu zählen.
also, schieß los


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal den ersten teil. (2033 redux)
> 
> es gibt die "hunde" bzw bestien und soldaten/menschen. den einen flug dämon kann man ja wohl nicht dazu zählen.
> also, schieß los


Ich habe das Spiel zuletzt vor vielleicht 3 Jahren gespielt, spontan fallen mir die kleineren mutierten Ratten und die Gorillamonster draußen ein, die recht schwer zu plätten waren.


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel zuletzt vor vielleicht 3 Jahren gespielt, spontan fallen mir die kleineren mutierten Ratten und die Gorillamonster draußen ein, die recht schwer zu plätten waren.




dann spiel es nochmal, rattenmonster gibt es nicht und das was du meinst ist kein wirklicher gegner sondern ein abschnitt wo man vor diesem EINEN "gorilla" flüchten muss


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> dann spiel es nochmal, rattenmonster gibt es nicht und das was du meinst ist kein wirklicher gegner sondern ein abschnitt wo man vor diesem EINEN "gorilla" flüchten muss


Es waren auch keine wirklichen Ratten aber kleinere Monster in der Metro, und oh doch, nur weil du vor dem Monster weggerannt bist heißt es nicht, dass es unbesiegbar ist. Davon gab es auf jeden Fall mehrere und die konnte man killen, genau wie die Dämonen, es war halt keine Sache von 2 Schüssen


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Es waren auch keine wirklichen Ratten aber kleinere Monster in der Metro, und oh doch, nur weil du vor dem Monster weggerannt bist heißt es nicht, dass es unbesiegbar ist. Davon gab es auf jeden Fall mehrere und die konnte man killen, genau wie die Dämonen, es war halt keine Sache von 2 Schüssen




dann congratz, du hast es auf easy durchgespielt, auf dem höchsten kann man diesen gegner nicht besiegen, das steht auch so im metro wiki und anderen seiten, da man nicht genug munition und granaten für ihn haben KANN.
es ist technisch nicht möglich. selbst mit den 2 besten waffen, volle muntion, nur headshots+alle sekundär waffen können diesen gegner nicht besiegen.
wenn du es selber probieren willst dann: wenn du in das lvl reinkommst spring runter und stell dich gleich links in die ecke neben den träger, dort erreicht er dich nicht aber bleibt vor dir stehen.
hau alles in ihn rein, viel spaß.
auf dem höchster schwierigkeit is das eine reine flucht mission in dem man den gegner beobachtet und im richtigen moment von raum zu raum läuft.
also nochmal, GLÜCKWUNSCH.
und NEIN es gibt keine kleineren monster oder ähnliches, nur "hunde",
PS: im zweiten teil kommen noch spinnen dazu.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Ich spiele grundsätzlich jeden Shooter auf Normal, und dein pampiger Ton ist genau der Grund, warum dir keiner mehr wirklich helfen mag 

Und in der Metro sind die Monster sehr wohl anders, da brauchst du mir nichts erzählen


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich spiele grundsätzlich jeden Shooter auf Normal, und dein pampiger Ton ist genau der Grund, warum dir keiner mehr wirklich helfen mag
> 
> Und in der Metro sind die Monster sehr wohl anders, da brauchst du mir nichts erzählen



dann spiel es doch einfach nochmal.
natürlich werde ich pampig wenn du mir mit einem kommentar nach dem anderen versuchst sachen über das spiel zu erzählen die defacto einfach nicht stimmen.
und NEIN es gibt keine anderen monster.
es gibt:
kleine und große hunde (die bis auf die größe das selbe model benutzen.
menschen.
und zu guter letzt 2 besondere monster die aber nur indirekt zählen, das wären der demon(es gibt einen den man bedingt durch einen script bekämpfen muss) und der "gorilla" in der bücherei den man nicht besiegen kann/muss.

und es ist genau so und nicht anders, das kannst du von mir aus auch im wiki lesen wenn du magst denn scheinbar ist deine erinnerung nicht die beste.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. November 2015)

Sry aber das wird mir jetzt auch zu blöd... Dann such dir andere Dumme die für dich Spiele suchen...


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Sry aber das wird mir jetzt auch zu blöd... Dann such dir andere Dumme die für dich Spiele suchen...



mir auch mit dir, schreibst die ganze zeit über ein spiel von dem du ganz offensichtlich NULL ahnung hast.


----------



## McDrake (26. November 2015)

Ich frage mich, wozu hier noch diskutiert wird.
Prophet ist überall im Recht und hat das Monopol darauf.
Aus, fertig und gut ist.
Er kann ja in anderen Foren fragen, denn hier findet er so schnell keine adäquaten Antworten.


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2015)

*sehr schwere eho shooter gesucht für pc*

Da verwechselt mal wieder jemand eine persönliche Meinung mit Fakten. Ich fand Metro auch überbewertet und hatte es mir damals v.a. als Grafikdemo zugelegt. Auch ich kenne nur die Urversion des ersten Teils und hatte davon mehr erwartet. Wirklich schlecht fand ich es allerdings auch nicht, ein kurzer Zeitvertreib ohne grossen Anspruch. Ja, das ist auch nur eine Meinung und zwar meine. 

Bei deinen Wünschen fallen mir leider nur Serious Sam und Painkiller ein. Ansonsten erinnerst du mich mit deinem Auftreten an den hier:
http://www.videobash.com/video_show/little-britain-pirate-memory-game-6392


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

meinungen gibts es verschiedene doch fakten bleiben fakten deswegen nennt man sie so.
und wenn ich sage das die KI unter aller kanone ist, die spielzeit zu kurz, keine gegner vielfalt, 100% script etc dann ist das nicht meine meinung sondern ganz klar ein FAKT von dem ihr euch alle selber überzeugen könnt.
ihr könnt mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen aber dann schreibt nicht einfach: "ne, ist nicht so"! sondern sagt mir warum ich mich irre bzw falsch liege.


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2015)

Ja, das mag ja sein. Aber darauf hattest du dich eben nicht beschränkt.
Dass das Spiel ganz klar schlecht sei, ist eben ganz klar _nicht_ objektiv sondern höchst subjektiv.


----------



## svd (26. November 2015)

Hast du "Chrome" auch schon gespielt? Ist schon recht alt, eine Art "HALO für Arme", was sich, GsD, auch im Preis wiederspiegelt. 
Im Bundle mit seinem Nachfolger (Prequel) SpecForce kostet es gerade 2€.

Die Story ist... naja, vorhanden. Die KI auch irgendwie. Du hast große, für damalige Verhältnisse, hübsche Außenlevels, hässlichen Innenlevels, ein beschränktes Inventar für
Waffen und Ausrüstung, kein Autoheal oder Autosave. Das Waffenhandling ist manchmal etwas komisch. Trotzdem fand ich es nicht so übel. 
(Von SpecForce war ich aber eher enttäuscht gewesen.)

Und weil es oben erwähnt worden ist, "Star Wars: Republic Commando" ist auch im Sale. Für das Spiel gibt es auch einen Community Graphics Fix, der ua das kaputte
BumpMapping auf Nvidia Karten wieder herstellt, das HUD ändert und dir in der First-Person-Ansicht Beine verpasst.

RC hat definitiv den Star Wars Bonus. Es war gar nicht mal so einfach gewesen. Im Großen und Ganzen ist's zwar okay, aber ich hatte eigentlich nie das Gefühl gehabt, 
irgendetwas beigetragen zu haben, haha.


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> *und wenn ich sage* das [blablabla] dann ist das nicht meine meinung sondern ganz klar ein FAKT[...]



Alles klar .. lol ..


----------



## Pophet (26. November 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Alles klar .. lol ..



beweis mir das gegenteil das ich unrecht habe.
immer nur quatschen und labern aber nix beitragen.


----------



## pan89 (26. November 2015)

CS:GO schwerste wo gibt


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> und es ist genau so und nicht anders, das kannst du von mir aus auch im wiki lesen wenn du magst denn scheinbar ist deine erinnerung nicht die beste.



Also ich zähle da locker ein dutzend Gegnertypen.

Category:Mutants - Metro Wiki - Locations, Mutants, Characters, Metro System, Achievements, and more! - Wikia

Doom hatte übrigens auch nicht mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> 1. wieso sprechen alle russisch



Weil die Metro das U-Bahn Netz von Moskau ist, welches die Hauptstadt von Russland ist, vielleicht?


----------



## Lukecheater (27. November 2015)

Was geht hier denn ab?  



Und da es der Thread Ersteller anscheinend nicht verstehen will: Persönliche Meinung ungleich Fakt! Basta. Wenn ein Spieleredakteur versucht ein Spiel "objektiv" zu bewerten ist das im Endeffekt auch kein Fakt. Wir machen doch hier keine Kaffeemaschinen Beratung Wo man klar sagen kann die ist besser oder schlechter, WEIL....


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weil die Metro das U-Bahn Netz von Moskau ist, welches die Hauptstadt von Russland ist, vielleicht?



Falls mich meine manchmal nicht allzu beste Erinnerung nicht trügt, wurde die Prämisse im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen Pophets durchaus erklärt, jedenfalls in der Urversion. Nicht dass ich die Story super toll gefunden hätte, aber erklärt wurde sie doch?

@Lukecheater: Kaffee ist auch Geschmacksache, somit sind wohl auch einige Maschinenfeatures bloss subjektiv besser oder schlechter. 

Edit: Dass der Tipp mit Metro für Pophet nicht unbedingt der beste war, hatte ich mir schon vor seinen Ausfällen gedacht. Das entsprach IMHO nicht ganz seinen Ansprüchen. Sowas gibt es aber auch kaum noch. Serious Sam und Painkiller fand ich da durchaus passender, die sind aber halt nicht neu und meines Wissens gibt es auch kaum neueres in dieser Richtung. Da es nicht mein Genre ist, weiss ich es allerdings auch nicht besser. Und die KI der Gegner in den erwähnten Spielen ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt auf hohem Niveau, dafür sind es viele und sie sind schnell.


----------



## Exar-K (27. November 2015)

Ihr füttert den Troll immer noch?


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Also ich zähle da locker ein dutzend Gegnertypen.
> 
> Category:Mutants - Metro Wiki - Locations, Mutants, Characters, Metro System, Achievements, and more! - Wikia
> 
> Doom hatte übrigens auch nicht mehr.



genau daran sehe ich das du das spiel nicht gespielt hast. 80% von dem was du da siehst sind KEINE gegner die man in irgendeiner form bekämpfen kann. sondern monster/erscheinungen aus cutszenes etc.
z.b auf der ersten seite sind die einzigen gegner gegen die man kämpfen kann: lurker/nosalis (gleicher gegner nur andere größe) und der dämon gegen den man EINMALIG in einer cutszene kämpft.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2015)

ist ein Gegner nur ein Gegner wenn man gegen ihn kämpfen muss?

Dann wäre Prinz Xizor, Viggo der Schwarzen Sonne in Shadows of the Empire ja nach deinem Prinzip auch kein Gegner, obwohl er der Haupt-Antagonist der Geschichte ist, kämpft man ja nie gegen ihn selbst im Spiel


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> genau daran sehe ich das du das spiel nicht gespielt hast. 80% von dem was du da siehst sind KEINE gegner die man in irgendeiner form bekämpfen kann. sondern monster/erscheinungen aus cutszenes etc.
> z.b auf der ersten seite sind die *einzigen gegner gegen die man kämpfen kann*: lurker/nosalis (gleicher gegner nur andere größe) und der dämon gegen den man EINMALIG in einer cutszene kämpft.



Dann ist dieser Satz also eine Lüge?

Watchers are found on, or at the threshold of the surface. In Metro 2033 they are encountered by Artyom inDead City 1 and 2, Prologue, Alley and Tower. 

Oder meine Erinnerung daran, dass ich die Viecher selbst in Dead City weggepustet habe, in der Nähe eines Spielplatzes, wo man eine Vision hat?


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

die "watcher" sind auch nur hunde mit dem selben aussehen nur etwas  kleiner. es gibt 3 arten von hunden (alle gleiches model, alle verhalten  sich gleich, alle halten gleich viel aus, nur die größe ist der einzige  unterschied) und es gibt menschen.


----------



## Batze (27. November 2015)

Wie oft darf man sich denn in Metro treffen lassen, ehe man den Löffel abgibt?
Also habe das Spiel selbst auf Steam, aber auch nur mal angespielt, weil die ersten 2 Stunden mich nicht unbedingt zum weiterspielen animiert haben. Deshalb weiß ich net mehr so genau wie es da ist.


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie oft darf man sich denn in Metro treffen lassen, ehe man den Löffel abgibt?
> Also habe das Spiel selbst auf Steam, aber auch nur mal angespielt, weil die ersten 2 Stunden mich nicht unbedingt zum weiterspielen animiert haben. Deshalb weiß ich net mehr so genau wie es da ist.



auf dem höchsten ist es eigendlich ganz ok geregelt. 
die "monster" haben jeweils eine etwas stärkere attacke die zum kopf geht, 2 davon reichen meist aus um dich zu töten. diese attacke benutzen sie aber eher selten und es ist leich auszuweichen wenn man die attacke kennt.
die menschen kommen mit einer variation an waffen, ich glaube welche waffen sie haben ist zufällig. hier machen natürlich kopftreffer viel schaden und die schrotfline point blank. gegner machen nur sehr sehr selten mal einen kopftreffer und die mit der shotgun lässt man am besten garnicht erst rankommen. mehr als 3 von diesen "kritischen" treffern hält man nicht aus. aber sie sind halt auch sehr selten.
alle anderen "normalen attacken" machen auch auf höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad nahezu 0 dmg. davon kann man locker 10-20 je nach waffe/monster einstecken. 
schade finde ich dabei das man mit "medikits" überhäuft wird, einmal Q drücken und man ist wieder voll und man hat immer mehr als genug davon.


----------



## Batze (27. November 2015)

Dafür das du es so in, sagen wir mal windeseile auf HC durchgespielt hast, weißt du aber ne ganze Menge aus/von dem Game, auch in Details.
Daher kann ich die Kommentare einiger hier nicht verstehen.
Ok, du stellst dich ein wenig als der Oberspieler hin, mag sein, aber wenn du so gut bist, warum nicht. Einige bekommen das wohl in den falschen Hals.
Kann auch sein das da einiges falsch verstanden wird. Ich verstehe dich da schon ein wenig.

Wollte nur mal wissen, ob es schwieriger ist als mein Vorschlag H&D 2. Scheint nicht so zu sein.
Da reichen 1-2 Treffer und du bist hinüber. Natürlich kann man gaaanz vorsichtig vorgehen, muss man auch, und die KI, weil das Spiel schon älter ist, ist auch nicht so pralle. Aber mit Hammer viel Heal Packs und so ist da nicht. Nur das was man mitnimmt, ist das alle, Pech gehabt. 
Einen Mob übersehen, und aus die Maus.
Kommen 2 Hunde angelaufen, aus die Maus, die kann man kaum besiegen.
Im Sniper Modus, schön Zielen, Peng, treffer, 4 Mobs werden aufgeschreckt und kommen angelaufen, aus die Maus.


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Dafür das du es so in, sagen wir mal windeseile auf HC durchgespielt hast, weißt du aber ne ganze Menge aus/von dem Game, auch in Details.
> Daher kann ich die Kommentare einiger hier nicht verstehen.
> Ok, du stellst dich ein wenig als der Oberspieler hin, mag sein, aber wenn du so gut bist, warum nicht. Einige bekommen das wohl in den falschen Hals.
> Kann auch sein das da einiges falsch verstanden wird. Ich verstehe dich da schon ein wenig.
> ...



nene, H&D ist um EINIGES schwerer^^
das größte problem sehe ich in den dauerhaften checkpoints+nahezu unendlich medikits bei metro.
würde sagen ich bin so um die 10mal ingesammt gestorben aber zu 80% wegen der zeit, ja richtig zeit. man läuft dort oft mit gasmaske rum, lässt man sich zuviel zeit, gehen einem die filter aus und man "erstickt"
die meiste zeit bin ich nichmal taktisch vorgegangen, auto shotgun und rein in die menge, medikit und weiter gehts^^

wenn du auch etwas wirklich schweres suchst dann probier auf jeden fall duke nukem 3d aus. (wenn du es nicht schon kennst) auf 2 höchtem grad, der höchste ist der selbe mit troll modus in dem die gegner nicht sterben können^^ 2 shotgun schweine treffer egal wohin und du bist weg vom fenster.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2015)

Wenn Shooter zu einfach sind, wie wäre es mit Spielen aus anderen Genres? Dark Souls, Rogue Legacy, Super Meat Boy, Mega Man Legacy Collection zum Beispiel. Gerade auch im Indiebereich gibt es noch richtig knackig schwere Spiele, da kannst du dir richtig die Zähne ausbeißen.


----------



## Batze (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> nene, H&D ist um EINIGES schwerer^^



Ach, haste es dir besorgt und schon angespielt, oder woher weißt du es?


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn Shooter zu einfach sind, wie wäre es mit Spielen aus anderen Genres? Dark Souls, Rogue Legacy, Super Meat Boy, Mega Man Legacy Collection zum Beispiel. Gerade auch im Indiebereich gibt es noch richtig knackig schwere Spiele, da kannst du dir richtig die Zähne ausbeißen.



hi. ja, dark souls hatte mir schon spaß gemacht aber irgendwie steh ich was schwere spiele angeht auf shooter.
und mega man ist under anderem eine reihe mit der ich aufgewachsen bin und ich generell aus diese zeit schwere spiele gwohnt bin. (ninja gaiden,doubledragon,battletoads,castlevania usw)
deswegen enttäuscht es mich zu sehen das spiele extrem an schwierigkeit verloren haben. damals hat man gerne mal 80 mark für ein spiel ausgegeben und hatte davon dann auch was^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> hi. ja, dark souls hatte mir schon spaß gemacht aber irgendwie steh ich was schwere spiele angeht auf shooter.
> und mega man ist under anderem eine reihe mit der ich aufgewachsen bin und ich generell aus diese zeit schwere spiele gwohnt bin. (ninja gaiden,doubledragon,battletoads,castlevania usw)
> deswegen enttäuscht es mich zu sehen das spiele extrem an schwierigkeit verloren haben. damals hat man gerne mal 80 mark für ein spiel ausgegeben und hatte davon dann auch was^^



Beim Shooter-Genre ist es aktuell eben meiner Meinung nach so, dass das Genre in einer Krise steckt. Viel Gutes kommt da aktuell einfach nicht.


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach, haste es dir besorgt und schon angespielt, oder woher weißt du es?



oh sry, hatte wohl vergessen zu erwähnen das ich es vor ein paar jahren gespielt hatte. vor allem der multiplayer hatte es uns damals angetan. lief damals über game spy, geht das heute noch im multipayer (steam oder ähnliches) ?


----------



## Batze (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> oh sry, hatte wohl vergessen zu erwähnen das ich es vor ein paar jahren gespielt hatte. vor allem der multiplayer hatte es uns damals angetan. lief damals über game spy, geht das heute noch im multipayer (steam oder ähnliches) ?



Glaube ich nicht, über Gamespy schon mal gar nicht mehr, aber über LAN geht es auf jeden Fall noch. Steam weiß ich nicht, weil das Spiel ja nicht wirklich Steam gebunden ist. Und ja, der Multiplayer damals war eine ganz besondere Sache, war Genial.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> genau daran sehe ich das du das spiel nicht gespielt hast. 80% von dem was du da siehst sind KEINE gegner die man in irgendeiner form bekämpfen kann. sondern monster/erscheinungen aus cutszenes etc.
> z.b auf der ersten seite sind die einzigen gegner gegen die man kämpfen kann: lurker/nosalis (gleicher gegner nur andere größe) und der dämon gegen den man EINMALIG in einer cutszene kämpft.



(Bibliothekare kann man auch bekämpfen )


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> (Bibliothekare kann man auch bekämpfen )



wie ich in einem vorigen post schon erwähnt habe kann man die bibliothekare auf dem höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad nicht besiegen.
man kann sie natürlich bekämpfen aber das würde kein sinn machen.
auf dem höchsten ist es eine reine flucht mission in der man von raum zu raum läuft wenn die biliothekare wegschauen.
mit den beiden besten waffen + volle munition + 100% headshots + alle subwaffen die man haben kann, ist er/die nicht zu töten. (metro 2033 redux)
kannst es ja selber probieren, viel spaß.

PS: WIEDER einer der sein senf dazu gibt es aber nicht selber gespielt hat.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (27. November 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> wie ich in einem vorigen post schon erwähnt habe kann man die bibliothekare auf dem höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad nicht besiegen.
> man kann sie natürlich bekämpfen aber das würde kein sinn machen.
> auf dem höchsten ist es eine reine flucht mission in der man von raum zu raum läuft wenn die biliothekare wegschauen.
> mit den beiden besten waffen + volle munition + 100% headshots + alle subwaffen die man haben kann, ist er/die nicht zu töten. (metro 2033 redux)
> ...



Äärm, ja genau.  
Ich habe _Metro 2033_ bisher genau einmal durchgespielt und zwar im _Ranger Modus Hardcore_.  Und dabei habe ich nicht nur eines der Viecher gekillt. 

Aber nachdem was ich bisher hier gelesen habe, hätte ich am besten gar nicht schreiben sollen. Du hast recht und ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## Pophet (27. November 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Äärm, ja genau.
> Ich habe _Metro 2033_ bisher genau einmal durchgespielt und zwar im _Ranger Modus Hardcore_.  Und dabei habe ich nicht nur eines der Viecher gekillt.
> 
> Aber nachdem was ich bisher hier gelesen habe, hätte ich am besten gar nicht schreiben sollen. Du hast recht und ich meine Ruhe.



wenn du damit metro 2033 *redux *meinst dann NEIN, du hast nicht auf ranger hardcore gespielt. es ist ganz einfach gelogen.
es ist technisch nicht möglich, das kannst du auch gerne auf diversen seiten nachlesen.
einzig andere möglichkeit ist cheaten, noch besser, jetzt melden sich auch noch die cheater zu wort.
kannst mir auch gerne deinen steam namen geben, mit der neuen stream funktion kann ich dir ja zugucken wie du das machst.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (27. November 2015)

Ich sprach von _Metro 2033_, kein Redux.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. November 2015)

besser wie die beste Komödie im Kino hier gerade  zumindest was die Lacher-Quote betrifft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pophet (28. November 2015)

spiele dieses hier seit gestern abend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLMnAWoZ6XA
am besten bis 02:15 vorspulen.
wer nach ähnlichen spielen wie ich sucht sollte es sich auf jedenfall zulegen.
hab vorher noch nie was von dem spiel gehört aber mir gefällt es bis jetzt sehr sehr gut.
zwischendurch gibt extrem schwere passagen und zur ruhe kommt man eigendlich nie.
duke nukem sprüche,quake grafik,half life mechanic.


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2015)

Weiß nicht, ob hier sonst noch jemand elitär genug ist, um diese, wie es scheint, hervorragende KI zu bekämpfen


----------



## Pophet (28. November 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob hier sonst noch jemand elitär genug ist, um diese, wie es scheint, hervorragende KI zu bekämpfen



du jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Dezember 2015)

Pophet schrieb:


> du jedenfalls nicht.




Rofl


----------



## Taiwez (2. Dezember 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Rofl




Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die es schaffen, sich mithilfe eines Threads komplett lächerlich, bzw. unbeliebt zu machen.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Dezember 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die es schaffen, sich mithilfe eines Threads komplett lächerlich, bzw. unbeliebt zu machen.



Warum? Ich habe in meinem Leben (leider!) schon genügend Menschen kennenlernen "dürfen", bei denen ein einziger Satz reichte...


----------

